# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  راهنماییم کنیدنمیتونم یه جا بشینم درس بخونم

## امیر ارسلان

دوستااااان
من نمیتونم یه جا بشینم درس بخونم :Yahoo (21): 
کلا با یه جا نشستن مشکل دارم :Yahoo (21): 
همین باعث شده هیچی نخونم
باورتون نمیشه ولی من دوساله اصلن درس نخوندم :Yahoo (21): 
مدرسه هم امتحانارو فوقش تو دو ساعت می خوندم
نمیدونم چیکار کنم

----------


## امیر ارسلان

کسی نبود؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## lvjqd

سلام يه مشاوره خوب در سطح شهرتون پيداكنيد اول به اون مراجعه كنيد در صورت صلاحديد ايشون به يه روانشناس و بعدش به يه روانپزشك مراجعه كنيد.

----------


## امیر ارسلان

والا اینجا مشاور درس حسابی نیس :Yahoo (21): 
من استعدادشو دارم حتی تو راهنمایی و دبیرستان سمپاد بودم
ولی همیشه موقع خوندن کتاب یا راه مرم یا میدووم :Yahoo (21): ||

----------


## mahdi100

سلام عزیز
برای این هست که به خیلی چیز ها حساس شده اید و تا راه نروید فکر میکنید هیچی یادتون نمیره درسته؟
یه مشاور خوب پیدا کن بشین درستو بخون.فکر نکن بهش

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> سلام عزیز
> برای این هست که به خیلی چیز ها حساس شده اید و تا راه نروید فکر میکنید هیچی یادتون نمیره درسته؟
> یه مشاور خوب پیدا کن بشین درستو بخون.فکر نکن بهش


آره تا میشینم احساس خواب آلودگی میکنم

----------


## mahdi100

> آره تا میشینم احساس خواب آلودگی میکنم


با یه مشاور در تماس باش ببین چی میگه
هیچی نگفت برو روانپزشک درست میشه
موفق باشید.

----------


## Mahdi1377

تنها راهش اینه که مراجعه کنی به روانشناس
اون میتونه به راحتی مشکلت رو حل کنه

----------


## lvjqd

> آره تا میشینم احساس خواب آلودگی میکنم


سلام

جايي كه مطالعه مي كني احتمالا كم نوره. نورش رو زياد كن.

----------


## K0nkurii1111

خب انگیزه نداری دیگه..واسه درس نخوندن بهونه نیار :Yahoo (21): بشین هدفتو مشخص کن اگه واست مهم باشه ده ساعتم میشینی یه جا موفق باشی

----------


## elm10

اول اینکه عواملی که حواست رو پرت می‌کنه دور کن از خودت مثل گوشی و... دوماً یه جا بشین سعی کن متمرکز باشی. بعد به این دقت کن چه چیزی حواست رو پرت می‌کنه مثلا ممکنه نور کم اتاق یا موارد مشابه. ممکنه هدفت رو درست مشخص نکرده باشی یا برات جذاب نباشه. یا شاید هم دور از دسترس می‌بینیش و براش تلاش نمی‌کنی. باید در این زمینه به مشاور تحصیلی مراجعه کنید. در نهایت موثر ترین کار شرکت کردن در اردوهای درسی است که بعضی از مدارس برگزار می‌کنند (البته برای بچه‌های خودشون) اونجا میشینن ۱۲ ساعت یا حتی بیشتر درس می‌خوانند و برنامه‌ی منظمی هم دارند. اینطوری به شرایط عادت می‌کنی و برات دیگه آزاردهنده نمیشه.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

داداش اگه این کارهایی که دوستان گفتن انجام دادی و نتیجه نداد راحت برو پیش روان پزشک چون احتمالا یا بیش فعالی داری یا وسواس فکری و ...
خلاصه بگو برات دارو هایی که تمرکز رو افزایش میده هم بنویسه بزن بالا حال کن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## مهسابانو

هرچقدرم شهرتون مشاور خوب نداشته باشه بالاخره درسشو خوندن و تجربشون بیشتر از دیگرانه...
با راه رفتن هنگام خوندن مشکلی دارین؟(درسته تمرکزو میاره پایین ولی خیلیا عادت دارن اینطوری درس بخونن)

----------


## امیر ارسلان

نه مشکلی ندارم باهاش 
ولی تو هوا ک نمیشه تست زد :Yahoo (76): 
قلمچی هم که میرم بین درسا پا میشم میرم بیرون :Yahoo (21):

----------


## salam55

داداش یه کمی از روز ورزش کن! ورزش باعث میشه انرژیت تا حدودی تخلیه بشه و بتونی آرام بگیری البته اونقدر ورزش نکنی که دیگه خیلی خسته بشی و نتونی هیچ کاری کنی!
در ضمن سعی کن که وسواس نداشته باشی که موقع نشستن مطالب تو ذهنت نمیره! معمولا کسایی که راه میرن احساس میکنن که با راه رفتن راحت تر مطالب رو حفظ میشن !
اگه درست نشد سعی کنین خودتونو ملزم به نشستن روی صندلی کنین و به هیچ وجه از روی صندلی پا نشین و هر از گاهی پاشین و چند تا حرکت کششی و نرمش کنید به عنوان استراحت !!
شاید چند هفته اول سخت باشه و نتونین تمرکز کنین اما هر چی باشه بهتر از اینه که 2 سال به خاطرش درس نخونید  البته هی نگید که نمیتونم و نمیشه و.....  در کل سعی کنید زیاد بهش فکر نکنید !
اخر سر اگه درست نشد برید سراغ پزشک .........

----------


## ampd

> والا اینجا مشاور درس حسابی نیس
> من استعدادشو دارم حتی تو راهنمایی و دبیرستان سمپاد بودم
> ولی همیشه موقع خوندن کتاب یا راه مرم یا میدووم||


میدوین؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (13): 
خب دوستان درست گفتن بهتره به روانشناس مراجعه کنین.من خودم ادمی بودم کلا نمیتونستم پشت میز بشینم رو زمین ولو میشدم درس میخوندم :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (56): ولی بعد یه مدت عادت کردم.مثلا شروع کنین نیم ساعت نیم ساعت پشت میز بشینین بعد این مقدار رو کم کم اضافه کنین تا عادت کنین.موفق باشین :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> دوستااااان
> من نمیتونم یه جا بشینم درس بخونم
> کلا با یه جا نشستن مشکل دارم
> همین باعث شده هیچی نخونم
> باورتون نمیشه ولی من دوساله اصلن درس نخوندم
> مدرسه هم امتحانارو فوقش تو دو ساعت می خوندم
> نمیدونم چیکار کنم


داداش شما میتونی چند جا بشینی و درس بخونی.یا راه بری و بخونی

----------


## shaahin

تو باید بیای پیش من ، از صبح تا شب انقدر رو صندلیم که الان استایل بدنم دقیقا شبیه صندلی شده !!! مشاور نه، اول روانشناس بعد اگه نتیجه نگرفتی روانپزشک ، اصلا خجالت اینا نکش ، جهان سومی نباش ، با افتخار برو...

----------


## magicboy

> دوستااااان
> من نمیتونم یه جا بشینم درس بخونم
> کلا با یه جا نشستن مشکل دارم


به نام خدا
سر پا درس بخون



والاع

----------


## bahra

سلام
عزیزم شما مشکل داری
مشکلت هم اینه که از درس خوندن لذت نمی بری و ازش بدت می یاد.مثل اینه که آدم از بازی کردن با سوسک بدش می یاد ولی همش سعی کنه که باهاش بازی کنه!!

برای حل مشکلت که احتمال15درصد حل بشه باید پیش مشاور یا روانپزشک بری عزیزم

امید وارم حقیقت رو قبول کنی و ناراحت نشی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeedkh76

> دوستااااان
> من نمیتونم یه جا بشینم درس بخونم
> کلا با یه جا نشستن مشکل دارم
> همین باعث شده هیچی نخونم
> باورتون نمیشه ولی من دوساله اصلن درس نخوندم
> مدرسه هم امتحانارو فوقش تو دو ساعت می خوندم
> نمیدونم چیکار کنم


کم کم خودت رو عادت بده
یه رب بشین درس بخون
بعد پاشون یه گشتی بزن
همینجوری زیادش کن تا برسی به 1 ساعت تا 2 ساعت

----------


## Nastaran74

> دوستااااان
> من نمیتونم یه جا بشینم درس بخونم
> کلا با یه جا نشستن مشکل دارم
> همین باعث شده هیچی نخونم
> باورتون نمیشه ولی من دوساله اصلن درس نخوندم
> مدرسه هم امتحانارو فوقش تو دو ساعت می خوندم
> نمیدونم چیکار کنم


  خوب شما سرپایی درس بخون :Yahoo (76): 
.... شوخیدم دادا....باید عادت کنی این چه حرفیه اصن اینا همش بهونس واسه درس نخوندن مثلا اگه یه جا بشینی چی میشششه دادا؟؟ ینی شما مهمونی که میری هم نمیتونی بشینی؟؟؟ اینا بهونه هایی هس که ماها میتراشیم واسه درس نخوندن وگرنه اگه چپهارساعتم بشینی هیچیییت نمیشه

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
به نظر من اشکال کارت همین جاست 
فکر کنم شما وقتی که درس میخونید زیاد چیزی متوجه نمیشید چون وقتی که جاتون رو عوض میکنید تمرکزتون رو از دست می دید
سعی کن موقع درس خوندن یک جا بشینی و درس بخونی تا تمرکز کافی رو موقع درس خوندن داشته باشی
موفق باشی
بای :Yahoo (83):

----------

